# Quiet, reliable water pump ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I posted originally in the wrong forum.. a brand new Cobalt MJ 600 running for ten days is making a super annoying buzzy,vibrating, erratic noise. It was dead quiet when I first installed it. So before I haul it back to BA for replacement, does anyone know if this brand is prone to failures like this ?

Mainly wanted to provide a feeding current for Asian flower fan shrimp, though they ignore it pretty much.. so maybe it needs to be a bit stronger. I do have it hooked up to a sponge filter, which may be decreasing the output a bit, but that ought not to cause noise.

This was not an expensive pump, despite being Italian made. Since I've already spent this much, if I have to spend a bit more to get quality and blessed quiet, so be it. Any recommendations for a quiet, reliable water pump ? I got one suggestion for Koralia so far.

It's for a 30 G tank, mainly intended to be well planted, and has plenty of plants already. It will be housing dwarf shrimp later on, currently [cringe, oh, baaaad pun] 3 clams, 3 fan shrimp, 2 danios and a lonely kuhlie loach I plan to get some friends for. I've read they enjoy a nice current too.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a similar issue with my Maxi-Jet 1200 so can't recommend that. I just installed two koralias hooked up to a wave maker, so far they are amazing, really quiet.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Anoobias.. if you had issues with one, and I'm having issues after less than two weeks with another of the same brand, last thing I want is another one of these. Hopefully BA won't mind me upgrading when I take it back.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Unreal how many pumps there are out there. But after some looking, I think I'll get a Koralia 3.. and perhaps the shrimp will like the adjustable flow strength better. Plus it will use less power too.. and hopefully, be blissfully silent !


----------

